# DIY Gopro Night/dive rig. Under $12



## davobmx (Apr 30, 2013)

Made this today after seeing some online all using PVC pipe I thought this anodised Ali square tubing would do a better job.
Made this in less than 20 minutes, il post a video on you tube tonight.


----------



## Cypher69 (May 1, 2013)

Cool set-up.
Just wondering where you get that square tubing & couplings from?


----------



## Jdsixtyone (May 1, 2013)

@Cypher69 - Bunnings.


----------



## davobmx (May 1, 2013)

Gopro Light Rig DIY Night/Dive - YouTube

here we go


----------

